# Car Ramp Extensions



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Any recommendations? My car is too low at the front to go on my ramps...


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

scaffold planks :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Fair point, wish I had some local to acquire lol


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Just get to B&Q and get some 3" thick timber. Cut it into handy lengths. Good for using with the trolley jack too.


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

These might be worth a try ?

http://www.cjautos.eu/LEAD_ON_RAMPS_p/cr01b.htm


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

new front springs to raise it up???


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got blocks of wood which I use for when I need to raise a car and the ramp arms don't go under.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My 406s front bumper was too low for it to go on my ramps. I used to drive the front wheels on to two old brake discs. Free and worked a treat.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.ramps4cars.co.uk/

You won't get better quality ramps or better service !

A investment for life !


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Aletank said:


> http://www.ramps4cars.co.uk/
> 
> You won't get better quality ramps or better service !
> 
> A investment for life !


Look good and price is OK.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

For now I've got a couple of planks of wood. I'll see how I go with those at the weekend


----------



## markdraper (Oct 17, 2007)

how about these

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/car-ramp-extensions?da=1&TC=SRC-car+ramps


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

markdraper said:


> how about these
> 
> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/car-ramp-extensions?da=1&TC=SRC-car+ramps


Perfect find. In the same position as Spoony. Shame about these really as i only put an order in at machine mart yesterday


----------

